# Oriskany Props & 150+ starboard tour



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Dive Report:* Oriskany Props & 150+ starboard tour 
*Date:* 03/12/2011
*Wreck Location:* 30 02.555 N, 87 00.397 W
*Surface Conditions:* temp: 68 degrees, seas: less-than 1’
*Water Temp:*
• Surface: 66 degrees
• @ Max Depth (222’): 58 degrees
*Visibility:* 
• @ depth 15’: 40’, 
• @ depth 100’: 30’
• @ depth 150’: 20’
• @ depth 220’: 10’
*Gear:* scooter, drysuit, rebreather, trimix

Two charter boats were tied-off on buoys attached to the ship’s “island.” During my dive there were about 15 divers in the water. To my knowledge all other divers stayed on or near the island structure. After descending to the island I proceeded to the stern using a scooter. The current was ½ knot out of the north, flowing from the stern to bow. As the visibly was poor, there was not much to note during my trip along the flight deck. After reaching the stern-most portion of the flight deck I turned around to see a large school snapper and amberjack following me. I paused to enjoy the sight and they drifted off after several minutes. There were approximately 50 red snapper (2-18 lbs) and 20 amberjack (15-70 lbs). As I descended to the bottom, the number of red snapper increased. I observed the largest concentration near the bottom. Since the visibility was only about 10’, it is difficult to say how many snapper there were. However, there were several times when my field of view was completely filled with red snapper in the 5-20 lb range. 

I toured the region around the props. The condition of this area of the ship was similar to videos that I have seen. I saw a few juvenile gag grouper and adult scamp. The sand has evacuated beneath the stern-most portion of the ship. I estimate the deepest portion of this depression was about 10’ below the surrounding bottom. I noticed several spiny oyster shells on the bottom. It appears that they were attached to the hull where it spreads out above the props. I was surprised to see them as they must have been attached at a depth of 160’ of deeper. I have observed only a few spiny oysters below the 150’ level on the Oriskany.

I left the stern and proceeded along the starboard length of the ship. Although I frequently dodged lost fishing line, I eventually became entangled. I must admit, this was some of the strongest fishing line I have encountered. After cutting myself free, I proceeded to the bow traveling at the 170’ level. I saw only a few fish on my way. I encountered another large school of red snapper and amberjack at the bow. As usual, they came over to check me out. I ascended to the flight deck and headed back to the island, traveling at a depth of 140’. There was not much that was noteworthy, except that more of the break cable trenches seemed to be uncovered near the bow.

During my assent on the island I noticed several large live spiny oysters at a depth of around 125’. I found a large shovel-nose lobster at the 110’ level. It appeared to have molted recently, as it was free of barnacles and other growth. I assisted a dive buddy in removing a number of hooks that were lodged in the buoy line that our boat was tied to. Due to the large number of hooks on each line, they appeared to have been left by commercial fisherman.

The amberjack that my buddies speared on the Oriskany appeared very healthy. Their color was bright, they seemed well fed, and their meat appeared to be of free of worms.

The most noteworthy part of the dive to me was the large number of fish, especially red snapper, at the bow and stern of the ship. 

Bryan


http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

We also saw a loggerhead turtle on the way out. It was about 30” in diameter and appeared to be healthy. We also saw approximately one man-of-war every five minutes on the surface during our trip out. I also observed a very large number of red jellyfish with long tentacles. Their heads were small, about 1” across. Their tentacles were 1-3’ in length. They reminded me of box jelly pictures that I have seen. They were especially abundant at the 80-120’ depth range.

Bryan

http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome post! Like a documentary on the discovery channel as I sooo enjoyed the read...keep'em coming man...tech dive reports providing such info on one of worlds greatest sunken reefs is enlightening...Cudos :notworthy:

Jimmy


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool report I would  my pants that far down, nice read with good detail :thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks! I hope to post some video clips later this week.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey the reason your Aj was free of worms is because oil and worms don't mix.


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

Great post!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks. Here is a link to a video of the fish following me on the fantail.

http://www.sea-space.com/videos/2011.03.11.wmv


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Love your video's. Gives us top siders a different perspective. Can't believe clips like these can't be used to show some true numbers of fish for certain area's. Thanks a bunch for sharing!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

lets see some video of the props and such.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What a ridiculous number and variety of fish for species whose seasons are closed, or about to be closed, "for their protection and recovery". The current regulatory process is clearly broken. Just my $0.02.
Great video and ride.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> lets see some video of the props and such.


Sadly my video of the props turned out pretty dark. Not much to see. The problem was a combination of the poor vis at the bottom (10') and I did not have enough light.

I am planning several more dives to the bottom on the Oriskany in preparation for an Ozark dive (320') this Fall. I hope to get some better video on the next trip.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL - I just watched the video again and had to laugh at myself. What I said at the end of the clip was, "Awwww, jesus...look at that guy...woooh!"

You can't tell due to the very wide angle lens I was using, but the AJ that I pointed to (pretended to shoot at) was around 70 lbs. :notworthy:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

:notworthy:great report! thanks!
man be careful on those deep dives
scarry


----------

